# DayZ Bildprobleme



## AwesomeGerman (11. Februar 2014)

Hi!

Ich habe ein Problem bei DayZ.. Im Menü und beim spielen habe ich links am Rand einen ca. 5cm breiten schwarzen Balken der vom oberen bis zum unteren Rand durchgeht.. Die 5cm die links schwarz sind fehlen mir rechts.

Ich habe schon einiges wie z.B. Auflösung umstellen. Auto-taste betätigen probiert.. ich habe sogar schon meinen 2. Bildschirm abgeschlossen weil ich dachte dass es daran liegt. Leider ohne Erfolg.. 

Ich hoffe dass mir jemand von euch sagen kann woran es liegt..

Mfg


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2014)

Was hast Du denn für nen PC? Sind ALLE Treiber aktuell? Laufen andere Spiele problemlos?


----------



## AwesomeGerman (11. Februar 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Treiber sind alle aktuell,
Prozessor : AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1055T  2.80 GHz
12GB RAM
AMD Radeon HD 6800 series
64bit

Spiele andere Games eigentlich problemlos auf HOCH...
Hatte dieses Problem bisher auch noch nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2014)

Kannst Du mal bei den Einstellungen in den Grafikoptionen vlt. mal rumtesten mit anderen Auflösungen oder so was wie Vsync ein/aus usw. ? Hattest Du den 2. Monitor denn mal weggemacht UND den PC dann zuerst mal neu gestartet?


----------



## AwesomeGerman (11. Februar 2014)

Hab jetzt mal alle Auflösungen getestet, Vsync an und aus gemacht.. Und als ich den 2. Bildschirm abgesteckt hatte hab ich danach noch nen Restart durchgeführt aber bringt alles nichts.. Bin mit meinem latein am Ende.. wüsste jetzt wirklich nicht mehr was man noch versuchen kann, außer evtl. deinstallieren und wieder installieren.. Aber ich wüsste nicht was dass mit der Grafik zutun hat.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2014)

Also, das Bild ist quasi verschoben, korrekt? Ist denn der hauptmonitor per HDMI oder DVI angeschlossen? Bei HDMI gibt es manchmal Probleme mit "Overscan", check da mal im Catalyst-Treibermenü die Einstellungen. Auch wenn Du kein HDMI nutzt.

 Ansonsten: es KÖNNTE sein, dass der Treiber "zu neu" ist, denn die AMD 6800er sind nicht mehr grad neu - manchmal wird bei neuen Treibern dann im Zweifel keine Rücksicht auf die "alten" Modelle genommen. Vlt teste mal einen älteren Treiber.


----------



## AwesomeGerman (11. Februar 2014)

Das Bild war verschoben, richtig.. Du hast recht gehabt, mit ner älteren Treiber-version funktioniert es ! 

Danke ich war schon am verzweifeln


----------

